# Are Bin Cages Suitable For Syrians?



## Lulztac (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm very close to purchasing a Syrian hamster and was originally intending to get the Rydon 3 Tier cage. However, I was severely concerned this may be both too small and too high for the Syrian.

I was wondering if a bin cage, usually used for dwarf hamsters, is big enough for Syrians.

I have several "bins" which I could use for a bin cage and I would add a second level (although not too high).

I wanted to know if a bin cage was suitable for these hamsters, and if so what size bin cage I should get.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

bin cages are great for hamsters  the floor space needs to be a MINIMUM of 360 square inches for a syrian though or 100cm by 40 cm (German style minimum standard for syrians)

this is the bare minimum though


----------



## Louise_81 (Mar 5, 2010)

When I ran my rescue I would house syrians in these, from Ikea

http://littledumplinghamsterrescue.yolasite.com/cages-and-accessories.php right at the bottom, I only used the 130 ltr ones which are huge, and stackable.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

If you make a bin cage it needs to be a minimum of 80x50cm base size with an 8" or 11" wheel.

If you want a tank style cage there are lots about.
A zoo zone 2.
A rody rabbit.
A simba rif multy (on equinecaninefeline) for about £50.


----------

